# Two maltese available (re-home) Boynton Beach FL



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

When I picked up my fluffs from the groomer today she showed me two Maltese that she has been caring for since thanksgiving. Apparantly one of her clients had a divorce and is moving (details?). They are a boy and a girl and about 5 years old. She, grooming by Holly, wants to place them together in a home nearby.


They looked pretty cute but she had them in a kennel and they were barking like mad when I saw them so i have no experience with their personalities. She said they are paper trained and have excellent medical records and have been given good care. Anyway I'm assuming they are free to the right home. The groomers name is Holly and her number is 561 737 0575.

I told her I'd post this note here on SM. If you know anyone looking for two Maltese......give her a call. Thanks, mary anna:wub:


----------

